# Effective August 1, I'm no longer a NR



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

My fiancee was just accepted into grad school at UND so I'll be moving back to beautiful, balmy Grand Forks. I can't wait to smell, and feel, the Simplot plant.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> I can't wait to smell, and feel, the Simplot plant.


LOL! I grew up by the Sewage Plant to the west of me in Fargo, the beet plant to the east in Moorhead. All those great smells of urban North Dakota!


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Siouxper:

Wow, heading back GF. I can only imagine as your reference brought back some vivid memories of the area. Like walking to campus and crossing Columbia and being greeted by a 35 mile northwest wind straight out of Alberta. After you move, you will have to report back on the local establishments, Bonzer's, Frenchy's (I believe I still have a mug there), etc. However, probably much different experience (and purpose) going to those establishments as a business professional rather than a student focused on binge-drinking :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Ahhh, I too love the beautiful aroma in GF attributed to Simplot. I still think whatever city planner that allowed it to be put in on the north side of town should be shot. :lol:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey !!! one time many years ago I lived near that Potato plant & while gone over Thanksgiving, their sewer system shut down & they backed up their sewage in the basment of the house I was renting. uke: We got home late that Sunday. & had to go to a Motel. Next day I call my landlord & he says he's working on it - two more nights in a motel & getting the run around - I call an attorney I knew & he says I can use his name & to call the (then Western Potato) People. I did & a few hours later got calls from the big wigs. They paid my bills at the motel & for food for over a week & cleaned up & sanitized the basement & cleaned & shampooed the upstairs & even let us take any clothing etc. in to be cleaned. - It was a Hassle & I still remember the smell.

Welcome to Forks Siouxperdave You will once again be a Forker


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey Matt, lay off the city planners.  I am one. Planners just make recommendations. I'll bet it wasn't the planner that screwed up. It is the elected officials that make the final political decisions. Anything with a smell in Grand Forks should be on the southeast corner of town so the prevailing NW winds blow it over to Minnesota. But, on those days when the wind does blow from the south, you better leave town until the wind shifts.

SiouxperDave: Now you can get your fix on Sioux hockey games again. You will be there at a good time. That Minnesota kid will keep the team afloat for a few years before he turns pro.

How come you guys like non-residents when they play hockey but not if they carry a shotgun? :roll:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Perry:

What type of planning do you? Consulting or local? Just wondering, as I am in the consulting bus. As far as the hockey players, basically the same reason MN companies love hiring ND educated kids... Because they have all the skills and are VERY PRODUCTIVE.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Many of the MN kids that UND picks up are first class men off the ice too.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Bioman,

I worked in the public sector in the Twin Cities for 30 years and am now doing some consulting work for a private company. I do city comprehensive plans and some zoning ordinance work. I try to stay away from those EISs. They are pretty tedious.

Hockey: most of the guys Minnesota and North Dakota recruit are good citizens. The two programs don't have to take anyone with questionable character. There are too many good guys who would play at either school.

By the way: There was an article in the Minneapolis paper today about Ed Schultz blasting Dean Blais for not showing up to do a radio spot in Minneapolis before the games last weekend. Blais was busy and got pretty ****** about Schultz blasting him. Now, Blais wants to get Fast Eddie fired from doing the play by play of Sioux football.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Words of the week up here - BUSH LEAGUE :roll: He lost a lot of respect & showed why his opinions are suspect.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I never thought I would hear someone so happy to live in Grand Forks!!!! Sorry, but I am a Bison fan (I know, tough as a Viking fan these days!!) Welcome back to the greatest state there is!!


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Alas, Bioman, Frenchy's is no more. It must be close to 10 years since it closed and the building was demolished.

Frenchy tried for a couple of years to sell it but had no offers and so he closed it up.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Eddie is gone for next year as far as announcing sioux football games. Blais has basically gone to the University and made it pretty clear what he wants. I read some of the comments Ed made in the paper today and I couldn't believe what an *** he made of himself.

So UND has to decide now between Blais (one of the best coaches in D1 hockey) or Eddie (a mediocre analyst that will be very easy to replace)...Hmmm, I wonder which they're going to choose? :roll:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Redlabel:

I can't believe Frenchy's has been closed that long. I had some good times at that establishment. I think he was trying to sell that bar for a very long time, obviously with no success.

I would guess alot has changed since the big flood. I will have to get back one of these years to check out both the town and campus.


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

What about Bonzer's? I guess that's gone as well.


----------

